# My Gobioides brousonnetti



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

well tonight my gf and i went out to a LFS to look around and i found thesse guys. They look so mean but arnt actully mean at all. He is eating cichlid pellets and bloodworms.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

didnt know you were starting a brackish/marine tank cowis....or maybe you didnt either

lol
Care Sheet for Dragon Goby | 85775


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice pics though, they look mean as hell but are damn near blind and are nocturnal, but they feed of very small things the looks are very deceiving.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragon Goby Caresheet and Care Information | Clinton Critter Care
better care sheet that explains stuff more detailed

MODS WE SHOULD STICKY THIS BECAUSE IT IS A VERY COMMON MISTAKE AND AN EVEN MORE COMMON MIS REPRESENTATION OF INFORMATION FROM PET SHOPS ABOUT THIS FISH


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

What Macframalama said is very correct. This is fish needs to be brackish or marine water. Even in wholesaler holding tanks, they are in brackish tanks.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

why do they do that ? it drives me insane same with columbian sharks and a wide array of others, petsmart obviouslly the worst , it is stupid.. 

the one that agravates me the most is red devil cichlids at pet smart there tag for devils says

mid level swimmer , aggressive, min 25 gallon tank lol, 25 gallons smh


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

try knocking you GH and KH to higher levels. the term 'brackish' usually refers to freshwater with a high pH and very high TDS readings. most brackish fish will live just fine in freshwaters with a GH of 15 or more and a KH of 10 or more. brackish and saltwater are intermixed far too often, typically the only difference is concentration of a given element or two ... in this case sodium and chloride ions. so get yourself some replenish which uses the chloride ion to form salts with softer metals (calcium, magnesium, sodium, potassium and so on) 

your goby will be fine. but any freshwater plants wont be


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

or just add some salt...or return the fish .. and give petsmart a piece of your mind for passing off bs info


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

well now id switched the tank to a saand substrate and ill try and get some salt tonight.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

get sw tank salt not aquarium salt


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> Dragon Goby Caresheet and Care Information | Clinton Critter Care
> better care sheet that explains stuff more detailed
> 
> MODS WE SHOULD STICKY THIS BECAUSE IT IS A VERY COMMON MISTAKE AND AN EVEN MORE COMMON MIS REPRESENTATION OF INFORMATION FROM PET SHOPS ABOUT THIS FISH


If you can post this in the FW section, we can probably sticky it... I'm starting to wonder if we should do an FAQ/Care sheet section just for this kind of stuff.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

it drives me insane , we should have a care sheet folder with a compilation of different "mis understood fishies" and sticky the whole folder because it makes me crazy when stores do this the lists keep on growing too of species that are "freshwater" but then you get to reading and sure enough need special care or special environment 3 off the top of my head

this goby, dragon aka violet goby, columbian sharks aka silver tipped sharks, and the other one is the "freshwater" moray eels and snowflake eels.. all of these fish and im sure there are plenty more but all of them commonly sold as fw but proper care sheets say brackish or even full marine as adults, petsmart is the WORST


----------

